# اكبر مكتبة كتب ومراجع لهندسة الانتاج والتصميم (ارجو تثبيت الموضوع)



## enmfg (1 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لقد قمت بعمل مكتبة كتب ومراجع لهندسة الانتاج والتصميم الميكانيكى
والمكتبة تحتوى على كتب ومراجع هندسية متعددة وسوف تكون المكتبة 
متجددة باستمرار والمكتبة موجودة على موقعى الشخصى موقع كلية
الهندسة بشبين الكوم جامعة المنوفية والذى يتبعه منتدى كلية الهندسة
والمكتبة موجودة على الموقع ومجانية لا تحتاج الى اشتراك ومتاحة للجميع
ولكن للاسف الشديد الموقع لايفتح فى السعودية

وارجو تثبيت الموضوع بشدة

رابط المكتبة
http://prodeng.pr.funpic.de/books.html


----------



## crazycondor (2 فبراير 2007)

مشكور أخي عالموضوع


----------



## enmfg (2 فبراير 2007)

فين يا جماعة الردود


----------



## نايف علي (3 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكراً 

لكن الصفحة محجوبة عندنا في السعودية...


----------



## حيدر مهدي محمد (4 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم أيها الأخوة أنا أخوكم حيدر مهدي مهندس ميكانيك معادن من العراق الجريح أعمل في مجال تصفية المياه لذا أرجو منكم تزويدي بكتب تصميم مجمعات التصفية , ولقلة ذات اليد لا أستطيع شراء هذه الكتب من المواقع فأرجو المساعدة ولكم الثواب


----------



## بهاءالدين (4 فبراير 2007)

اجدع مهندسين مهندسين شبين 
هو ده الكلام تسلم يا هندسه


----------



## mahhares (4 فبراير 2007)

هداك الله وجزاك خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبدالله محمود طالب (5 فبراير 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية فعلا مجهود كبير , نرجو من المشرفين التثبيت


----------



## الامبراطور الاحمر (5 فبراير 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية وانا من السعودية والموقع مفتوح


----------



## Nabilovicl (11 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيكة ندعو لك بالتوفيق


----------



## mori22 (4 أبريل 2007)

عايز كتب عن محركات الغاز الطبيعى


----------



## أبوالحارث (4 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ودمتم ذخر طيبا لاخوانكم


----------



## enmfg (19 يونيو 2007)

شكلاا جزيلا


----------



## R.A.K (19 يونيو 2007)

مشكور يا أخي


----------



## ريمون عدلي (19 يونيو 2007)

قعلان مكتبه رائعه شكرا اخي المهندس علي ما تقدمه من مجهود


----------



## مدحت58 (19 يونيو 2007)

للاسف هذا الموقع محجوب فى هذه البلاد (ما أدرى وش السالفة) 

الله يهديهم!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## مدحت58 (19 يونيو 2007)

الأخ الأمبراطور الأسود الموقع محجوب .لماذا تقول أنه يفتح.؟


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 يونيو 2007)

مشكور اخى بس دا موقع اخر غير منتدانا على العموم التثبيت صعب طبقا لشروط المنتدى .. الف شكر على مجهودك


----------



## enmfg (19 يونيو 2007)

انا عارف دة يا باشمهندس 
المهم الفائدة تعم على الجميع


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (21 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووووووووورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (21 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووووووووررررررر


----------



## amr_said53 (2 يوليو 2007)

thank you
thank you
thank you
thank you


----------



## amr_said53 (2 يوليو 2007)

thank you




thank you
very
very very much http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=468442


----------



## amr_said53 (2 يوليو 2007)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## amr_said53 (2 يوليو 2007)

thank you



thank you http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=468442


----------



## ENGMENG (2 يوليو 2007)

الموقع محجوب في السعودية ممكن ترفعلنا الروابط وشكرا


----------



## فتوح (2 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك فيك


----------



## محمد الطيب صلاح (2 يوليو 2007)

والله العظيم مجهود جبار وموقع ممتاز جدا جدا

من باب الملاحظة ان جميع المراجع باللغة الانجليزية ودا ما بساعد الطلاب المبتدئين في كلية الهندسة دا عشان قلة المصطلحات لديهم وتعريب الدراسة .

ودي مشكلة في الحقيقة لان كل المراجع المفيدة باللغة الانجليزية 



واتمني انو في المنتدي ننقاش مشكلة التعريب


بس


----------



## alimechanism (3 يوليو 2007)

جزيت خيرا يا اخي


----------



## mai_hafez (3 يوليو 2007)

جزيت خيراً و كفيت شراً و احسن الله خاتمتك


----------



## زكريا جبر (6 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لك زكريا جبر


----------



## amr_said53 (6 يوليو 2007)

i need any lectures ,books in quality control &quality assurance,pleeeeeeease help


----------



## كريم الهواري (6 يوليو 2007)

اخوك تانية تصنيع فى المودرن احسن ناس شبين الكوم مراجع جامدة


----------



## islam2a (6 يوليو 2007)

المكتبة بها كتب رائعة فعلا
شكرا لك


----------



## mahhares (7 يوليو 2007)

ياريت يكون في اهتمام بالتنمية البشرية


----------



## eng_eslam (5 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيراااا


----------



## eng_eslam (5 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فاتح روما (23 فبراير 2010)

*مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر*


----------



## ميمه العراقيه (27 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (26 مارس 2010)

بارك الله لك


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)

*لايوجد بارابط مكتبة 
أرجو وضع الرابط الصحيح
*​


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)

*لايوجد مكتبة على هذا الرابط
أرجو المراجعة والتصحيح
جزاكم الله خيرا
*​


----------



## neno1043 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

الموقع غير متاح


----------



## Eng. Ayadooo (14 نوفمبر 2010)

Good ya man


----------



## temo10150 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## طارق خيال (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*لا توجد مكتبة على هذا الرابط
أرجو المراجعة والتصحيح*


----------

